# [Indiegogo] - Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 5, 2017)

Barbarians and Amazons! It's time to grab your swords and gird your loins!
Beasts & Barbarians's Indiegogo campaign is finally open for you to pledge. 
With this project we are going to finance the Steel Edition, a new, improved and expanded version of THE Swords & Sorcery setting for Savage Worlds. 
We need YOU!


https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg#/


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 8, 2017)

Second Stretch Goal Unlocked: At this level, we’ll produce a collection of ten player characters, the Heroes of the Dominions, each of them with a detailed backstory, personalized Plot Hooks and customized in-game Rewards! We’ll also make four bookmarks (pdf and printed) to use in your old, forbidden tomes.

Next is an additional short adventure by Ed Wetterman (while first one was another adventure by John Goff)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg/x/589997#/


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 9, 2017)

Heroes of the Dominions preview

Today's update gives you a sneak peak to pregenerated characters. In the final, funded, version, you will get ten player characters, the Heroes of the Dominions, each of them with a detailed backstory, personalized Plot Hooks and customized in-game Rewards!

Grab them here: http://wydawnictwogramel.pl/download/Characters.pdf 

And I would ask you to share this project on social media. We still have some very cool pledge levels (and some suprises). Don`t let it stop here  ﻿

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg/x/589997#/


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

Today another stretch goal (the third!) was unlocked in Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition Indiegogo! Thanks everybody! And now we are going to unlock TROLL HUNT, a long adventure (more or less Death of a Tyrant's length), with a Book of Lore dedicated to Trolls, Troll Hunters (the madmen in this dangerous business - you can play one, if you want), a list of special gear (including weapons and armors made of troll parts) and much more!

Below a first draft of the cover, by Ania Jarmołowska!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg/x/589997#/


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 13, 2017)

Update on Indiegogo Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition: this time new pics and some sneak peak on new and updated crunch! We are VERY close to fourth stretch goal!

And below sketches of internal pics for Troll Hunt, the long adventure we are going to unlock.


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 15, 2017)

Big update on Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition today (you can see one below)!
Legendary Heroes, Steel and Golden Bennies and much more!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg/x/589997#/


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 19, 2017)

And today we reached 200% and unlocked a new stretch goal! It's Trollhunt, a long adventure (of which you can see two previews of the cover).

In today update you'll find a summary of all the Edges and Hindrances of the Game... plus something other !

Give it a glance!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg/x/589997#/updates


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 21, 2017)

A very important update yesterday, about new and updated rules in Beasts & Barbarians Game Master Guide.
In particular the update focuses on Dominion Events and Characters' Tales.

And below you'll find the final version of Trollhunt's cover!


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 26, 2017)

Final days incoming!


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

We have Deep Darkness in the Dominions funded! And here is the first surprise I have for you. This goal gives you not one, but two One Sheets! At this level we’ll send a demon to kidnap Jerry Blakemore from  12 to Midnight team to write us a third One Sheet! So, you got 2 for one! 

Nice surprise? So, here is another goal. 


At 20000 dollars  we’ll collect and print all the unlocked One Sheets and adventures as a book! What can I tell you know that it will be black and white softcover book with Ania great art. Not enough? This will have Soul in the Water, Troll hunt, Enya song, 4 one sheets backed, and more! Yes, more - you will also get One Sheet Arrow’s Run from Umberto! Will your heroes run faster than an arrow to save their lives from slavers? Still not enough? Umberto will also write an untitled yet adventure for this book (format like The Justice of Kerir Shar)

And below, art from Troll Hunt - The Lord of the Glacier! Enjoy


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jun 30, 2017)

Last 6 days of campaign!
Below you'll find a first draft of the cover of Enya's Song, the LONG adventure we'll unlock at 15k dollars (when I write, we are VERY close to the goal).
After this, another, ambitious stretch goal is revealed at 20k: visit the Indiegogo page .


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jul 3, 2017)

Final three days of Indiegogo campaign and we still have time to unlock TWO stretch goals!

Below you can find one of the new mosters pic of the bestiary, the Fanged Ape!

Please visit the indiegogo page, we need you!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg#/updates


----------



## kaltorak1976 (Jul 5, 2017)

Less than 20 hours to support Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition! We are close to 20k and to unlocking a THIRD book of barbaric goodness!
Will we do it? Only YOU can make this real!
In addition, some sketches of Caudru, the Snake People, one of the nasty new entries to Steel bestiary!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beasts-and-barbarians-steel-edition-rpg#/updates


----------

